# NetworkManager static route and connecting

## chris...

Hi

How do I setup networkmanager to connect?

Where are the config files to setup static routing?

```
localhost ~ # nm-tool

NetworkManager Tool

State: disconnected

** (process:2902): WARNING **: error: failed to read connections from org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings:

    The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings was not provided by any .service files

** (process:2902): WARNING **: error: failed to read connections from org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerSystemSettings:

    Launch helper exited with unknown return code 255

- Device: wlan0 ----------------------------------------------------------------

  Type:              802.11 WiFi

  Driver:            iwlagn

  State:             disconnected

  Default:           no

  HW Address:        00:21:5C:57:61:35

  Capabilities:

  Wireless Properties

    WEP Encryption:  yes

    WPA Encryption:  yes

    WPA2 Encryption: yes

  Wireless Access Points

    angie:           Infra, 00:19:66:52:87:70, Freq 2462 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 64

    chris:           Infra, 00:22:75:26:45:67, Freq 2437 MHz, Rate 54 Mb/s, Strength 87

```

Last edited by chris... on Wed Dec 02, 2009 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mimosinnet

In the past, I have used knetwork manager. I followed the guide in the gentoo wiki:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetworkManager_without_gnome

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NetworkManager

They suggest to use:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
```

to start NetworkManager.

Cheers!

----------

## chris...

hmmmm,

i thought network manager is suppose to be a simple and easy solution, that is way more confusing then wpa_supplicant

how does knetwork manager work? even that is all greyed out

----------

## mimosinnet

When it is installed, NetworkManager works quite well, specially with Gnome and KDE. You can follow this guide (this is the one I followed) if you want to use KNetworkManager:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KNetworkManager

I have nevertheless gone back to wpa_supplicant as I feel I have much more control over the system. It is also possible to use wpa_gui if you need a gui interface to configure the wireless interface.

Cheers!

----------

## chris...

How do set ip up so a normal user in the plugdev group can make changes?

It wont let me create any new network profiles

----------

## mimosinnet

 *chris... wrote:*   

> How do set ip up so a normal user in the plugdev group can make changes?
> 
> It wont let me create any new network profiles

 

When it is configured, you the user gets an appled in the notification area: "Then start KDE again and KNetworkManager applet will load in the notification area if everything is configured correctly. "

Cheers!

----------

## chris...

As I don't get anything I assume something is still not configured correctly

I'm using baselayout-2

----------

## mimosinnet

 *chris... wrote:*   

> As I don't get anything I assume something is still not configured correctly
> 
> I'm using baselayout-2

 

Do you get any error messages when you issue these commands?

Any rellevant information in dmesg or /var/log/messages? What is the result of ifconfig?

Also, are you using KDE4? You should have a look at this thread. 

Cheers!

----------

